# Newbie Mistake - New Tank; Didn't Cycle



## TR189 (Aug 13, 2013)

First off, hi all! 
I'm new to the aquarium world. I had one when I was a kid, but it's been a little bit.  I've always enjoyed fish and aquariums and such so I decided to jump in again.

Starting small. I got one of the 5 Gallon Fluval Spec tanks. Love the design and it's a perfect size for my desk in my room. 

*I saw a similar thread on this page but it didn't really provide answers I was looking for in terms of actual actions to take. Mods, feel free to move or merge if I messed up with my first post here. *

Got everything set up and added fish the very next day. This was about 2-2.5 weeks ago. I added 4 little guppies, a snail, and a small loach. One guppy died within about a day (but it didn't look very good even as we were taking it from the store). Only 1 guppy survives from the original batch. The loach and snail seem happy as can be.

I didn't do my proper research on cycling. Had I done so, I would've fishless cycled...but I have fish in there now...so I'm trying to figure out if there's anything I can do to "salvage" the situation. I bought an ammonia test kit last night and it was between 2-4ppm.  I need a nitrite one as well. The last guppy from the original batch looks like it might have come down with a case of ich, so I bought some stuff to try and fix that as well. Not sure how effective it'll be. 

So...my question is...is there anything to "safely" speed through the process of getting the biological filter established given there are already fish in there? How, if possible, can I salvage my newbie mistake?


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

You need to do partial water changes to keep the ammonia from getting above 1 ppm. The percentage of water change will bring the ammonia down the same percentage (ammonia of 4 ppm, 50% water change will bring ammonia down to 2 ppm).

I've asked a ton of questions (I've just finished cycling a 55 gallon a few weeks ago) and I don't believe there is a way to "speed up" the cycle. Just keep your fish as comfortable as possible while the cycle completes.

Like you said, you need to check nitrites also. A nitrate test is a good idea also. The API Freshwater Master Test Kit has all three, plus two tests for pH. Anyhow, when your tank is cycled (from what I understand, can take 6-8 weeks), your ammonia and nitrites will be 0 ppm and you'll do regular water changes to keep nitrates below 40 ppm.


----------



## TR189 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

No problem. I'm sure I forgot something (hopefully someone will add to it), there are tons of experienced people on here that are great at answering questions. I know, because I've asked a LOT. Lol, let us know how it goes.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

If you know someone with an established and cycled aquarium, you could place an extra filter cartridge in their filter for a day and then move it to your tank. This would greatly increase how fast your tank cycles. If that is not possible, Ty's advice on getting though the cycle is perfect.

Just so you know, your loach will probably outgrow your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site!

Just keep the water changes going. If it has to be everyday, then do it everyday. Try and keep the levels at 1ppm or below. As far as speeding it up, you have already done this by overstocking X3-4 the very first day. I wouldn't be surprised if the tank already has nitrites showing also.

If it is a Clown Loach that you got, he should not be in that tank right now, not even considering that he can grow to over 12" long. You have to research fish also. A 5g tank isn't good for too many things above 1-2 very small fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed. You may be well overstocked as it is. You may need to go larger or rehome it.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

First of all welcome!

Despite popular belief. When I first made the mistake of adding fish before I cycled my tank, I used Nutrifin Cycle (the new one), and had great success with it. I used the recommended dose for the first three days. As listed on the bottle; then I added a half dose every *other* day following that. In my opinion it did help speed up the cycle. It also made me feel much more content with the fact that at least there was some kind of nitrifying bacteria in my tank.

Along with this, buy yourself an API Master Test Kit (Freshwater Version) and test the water daily for ammonia, nitrItes and nitrAtes. If you see any amount of ammonia above 0.5ppm, do an immediate 50% waterchange. On a tank that size that wouldnt be hard at all. When I made the same mistake as you I was testing the water 2-3 times per day. If you do that, plus change the water as i've said above, and add the nutrifin cycle. Your fish will be much better off. 

I agree with whats been said above also, clown loaches do not belong in a tank of that size. Not only do they grow to be much much to large for your tank, they're actually a schooling fish and like to have more of their kind around.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 ^^. As an alternate You could use Seachem's Stability instead of the Nutrafin Cycle if there is any difficulty in obtaining it. I used Stability to get my QT up and running so I could house the Black Neons I bought on a whim. I know I shouldn't but my heart killed my head, LOL.


----------

